# Caramel Grains



## wedge (12/7/04)

Ok just a question. What is the difference between pils, munich etc crystals. Is there an apparent flavor difference or do the different grains only affect the colour of your beer.? h34r:


----------



## Darren (12/7/04)

wedge said:


> Ok just a question. What is the difference between pils, munich etc crystals. Is there an apparent flavor difference or do the different grains only affect the colour of your beer.? h34r:


 Howdy Wedge,
All the chemistry and process of malting grains can be found easily on the net. You as a craftbrewer have to take it for granted that major maltsters know what the are doing.
What you need to do is try these malts for yourself to really understand what they do for your beer..
Simply, pils malt is malted and then dried at low temps to ensure no darkening of the grains. This malt will make an extremely light colour beer. 
Munich malt is made using a similar process but is dried at higher temperatures allowing some colouring of the grain. Hence, different types of munich give different colours. Higher EBC the darker the beer. Fair to say that both pils and munich malts have been malted and dried at temps that preserve the diastatic activity (enzymes) that enable the starches in the grain to be converted to more simple sugars and have to be mashed. I have recently ade an all-Weyermann munich I dunkel. It is very malty. 
Crystals on the other hand have been heated to temps that inactivate the enzymes. A greater colour is created but enzyme activity is GENERALLY lost, hence these malts can be steeped.
These malts produce burnt sugar, toffee notes. The higher EBC# the darker resultant beer will be.
I'm sure Wes has more to add!
D


----------



## wedge (12/7/04)

Most of this i new, what i was curious about Darren was the flavour difference, how much do they differ. Would many people be able to taste the difference. i only ask as i was thinking about adding some different darker grains in a recipe but didnt want to make a darker ale.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (12/7/04)

Wedge

Vienna malt adds a golden / amber colour and a sweet aroma
Munich is more aromatic and darker (various levels of colour)
Crystal gives a rich sweetness to the beers as the grain is stewed then dried. It has its place, especially in some english beers. 5% is plenty.

Cheers
Pedro


----------

